# Funny photos! (POST YOURS!)



## GreyhoundGirl

Doesn't need to be particularly funny photos. But akward, strange, different, just interesting photos to look at.

Like here's a wierd photo of my Jenny...



















Post yours!


----------



## LoveLilly

Lilly with her best friend Ozzie sharing secrets


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Aww! That's too cute... <3 <3


----------



## tirluc

i caught Lacey in mid-sneeze here (or maybe it's her impersonation of a werewolf )










and this is Tir Ceo's favorite sleeping position.....









i don't have any of Saoire, but this was Tipper's favorite place/position to sleep (till we had to put a stop to it b/c of his hips)


----------



## SunSiberians

SO adorable every one!


Kapu as a pup - he collected all those toys himself. 









Mud face! Lakota looks so completely happy.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

This is crazy puppy Rowdy...










This is Air Rowdy...









Crazy face Rowdy...(that's what Sascha does to him)









Silly Disco...








That enough???


----------



## Cassie Nova

I always thought this one was funny...(note: Cassie has floppy ears)









And again...









Oh, and look, EVIL Cassie!









(Evil again) What's that? A frisbee you say? Where?


----------



## Cassie Nova

2 more...

No comment...









And last, although it's blurry, it's pretty funny, IMO.









ETA: Please excuse the collar- we got rid of that a long time ago.


----------



## Jaylie

Here's Jaylie AT A BROADWAY PLAY. I know. Don't worry though, that was the only time she got a tiny bit crazy...She slept through the play. (Lion King, BTW)










Wissel's trying to eat something, and Jaylie's trying to get to Wissel. Jaylie WAS extremely dog-distracted, but she was just passed that phase when she was career changed. I know! Sad.










Here's Jaylie at Disneyland riding on the Pirates of the Caribbean ride. This was just after the big hill you ride down.










Jaylie at Disneyland with a Mickey Mouse hat on. The lighting's awful, I know...But this was taken before Jaylie got to the settling down age, therefore it was hard to get her to hold still.


----------



## Jaylie

And now some of Blitz...

Blitz decided he didn't like the fact that he's yellow, SOO, he went in the fireplace.










MOMMY! LET ME DOWN!!


----------



## 3212

Okay I have WAY too many of these to show them all...but these are my favorites! Bridgette is such a wierdo LOL! 









"Excuse me I said NO MORE PICTURES! Fine, I'll just shut my eyes!"









"Okay don't listen to me...I'll just cover my face...then you can't see me!"









Okay this wasn't funny when it happened, but look closely at her back/shoulders and you can see her enormous hump back! She had an allergic reaction and they put fluids in her back and it made this massive lump...she'd kill me for showing you this I'm sure...she was NOT very happy about it. And we may have called her Quasimodo a few times...


----------



## 3212

This one is in mid-yawn! 









Mid-sneeze...hehe!









I have no idea what she was doing here, but this face cracks me up!


----------



## Tess&Coco

Everybody has such cool pics of their dogs! Let's see...

1. Tess in her dog house not wanting to share her toys
2. Coco trying to eat a friend's terrier
3. Coco testing the waters...
4. Tess and her tennis ball


----------



## Kaylee

Here's Bunkee sticking his tongue out for the camera. I guess he didnt want his picture taken.









And Lj, in the middle of an itch.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou

ROFL! These are flippin' hilarious!!!! I'm lovin' 'em!


----------



## Lorina

This is why I need a better camera.

Beavis running in the back yard, and I honestly can't tell which end is which. I think he's running towards the right? No... maybe the left?


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

LMAO! This has gotten hilarious! Loving the pics everybody, keep 'em coming! 

And that last pic of Beavis... I can't tell which end is which either... lmao!


----------



## KiyaRunningWolvesKennel

Larka looking down at our other doxies...








Only a face a mother (or father) could love...








And here comes the lick attack...


----------



## KeiraBaby93

MOMMY I SNEEZED!









NOW MY NOSE IS COLD!!









GERR IM SCARY!!


----------



## Lorina

Beav looking totally ridiculous. All hair and tongue.


----------



## 2Turtles




----------



## GreyhoundGirl

LMAO! Great pics everyone.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

I can't stop laughing..all theses pictures are so adorable..Lmao my dogs are giving me funny looks for laughing so hard..time to take some funny pics of them!


----------



## Lightwingcreations

Well, here's Blondie trying to squeeze her big butt into Cowboys' donut bed. She's _totally_ clueless about her size.




















Here is the majestic Cowboy in the same bed, _his_ bed.










Now if I could just teach her that she isn't a lap dog.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Aww! That's really cute


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley

CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Okay this wasn't funny when it happened, but look closely at her back/shoulders and you can see her enormous hump back! She had an allergic reaction and they put fluids in her back and it made this massive lump...she'd kill me for showing you this I'm sure...she was NOT very happy about it. And we may have called her Quasimodo a few times...


HOLY COW..that is a TON of sub - q fluids. Thats like a liter it looks like. When Amaya had to have sub - q fluids her lump was like the size of a tennis ball..omg..I can't get over that..She's a cutie though!


----------



## merrow

i love the dog in the bath tub thats ace and the staff with his eyes closed they are brillant and sorry if its the wrong breed but is that pyrenean mountain dog i love both of those in the snow 

here are mine not grate 

normans 15th birthday party 









rosie first time we took her to the beach at night she was no longer a black lab lol 









yes teddy is so cheasy










teddy got cauht playing with my hairspray










xx


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

LOL! That last picture is hilarious!


----------



## Kaylee

Here are some more of mine I took this morning.


----------



## Betty

Zombie dog:










Many times Tanner doesn't close her eyes all the way when she sleeps. 

SuperDog:


----------



## TFTpwnsYou

^ LOL! Those are both just great shots.....lol! Cracked me up!


----------



## Mdawn

All of the pictures so far are hilarious! 

Here are some of mine:

Eddie after one of his mud "baths"










This is one of Dan. I like this because it looks like he's laughing. Also, in the picture is Montana and the tail of one of our cats, Max.










Uallis looks like he's fallen asleep sitting up.


----------



## Haidden

I have my rug flipped over in front of my door because it got bent out of shape so I was trying to flatten it back out. My 6 month shihtzu likes to crawl underneath it and play with it and then fall asleep.


----------



## Shalva

self explanatory


----------



## WhistleWTW

Here are some old ones that I found on my computer 









My Beardie, part way through a yawn.









My cousin's puppy, Bear.









Nita with my friend's hamster on her back.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Shalva said:


>


I saw this one on your website and laughed my butt off - what did she do???


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

LMAO! These photos just keep getting better and better! Keep 'em coming, people.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Why dogs turn on their owners.......










Is it soup yet?










Gee Mom, this new waterpic works great!










BATWEILER!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

It's a bird, it's a..........what the HECK is that puppy lookin' at??










(it was a plane)

PHHHHHHHHBBBBT!!










Ok, look, kiddo, come on up here where you can see. This is how you rake all the water out of the tub. If you do that, the furless leader that walks on 2 legs will come fill it up again.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Batweiler... lmao!    I really love that shot... *still giggling*


----------



## Haidden

KeiraBaby93 said:


> MOMMY I SNEEZED!


_What kind of dog is this?_


----------



## ♥Forest♥

that saddens me  i have no pics of my dogs lookin funny in their pics i have one of my cat and thats it


----------



## Haidden




----------



## ♥Forest♥

i have some photos of our jrts








Forest and Kc








Forest with Kc's toy








Forest waitin to take Kc's toy








This is how Forest says hi to me

Forest is one of a kind she has a black upside down heart marking on her neck


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

♥Forest♥;89615 said:


> that saddens me  i have no pics of my dogs lookin funny in their pics i have one of my cat and thats it



Feel free to post your cats pic. We don't mind.


----------



## chance

nice thread. funny pictures!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

lol! Looks like he has quite the personality.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

ok, I want to see Forrest's heart shape on her neck.


----------



## Shalva

Haidden said:


> _What kind of dog is this?_


Great Pyrenees


----------



## chance

chasing his tail...


----------



## Marley

Well marley is just kind of funny looking, what with his big ears that stick out, but here are a few of my favorite pictures of him! 

Marley looking funny! 









Marley sacked out after going with me on a mtn bike ride. 









Marley, rounding the corner to get ahead of me on the trail. 
http://bp2.blogger.com/_-pLaRi6fpNQ/RlEEs_OMf4I/AAAAAAAAAWU/gBRZFYc-AW4/s1600/IMG_1650.JPG


----------



## Marley

Marley sacked out again. 









Marley eating an icecream cone. 









Marley's nose stuck in a pint of perry's ice cream! 









wet marley!


----------



## Marley

Marley peeking over the end of the couch at me, while I'm sitting in the recliner next to the couch.


----------



## ♥Forest♥

RedyreRottweilers said:


> ok, I want to see Forrest's heart shape on her neck.


ok i will certainly try to get a pic of that


----------



## ♥Forest♥

i found a pic of kira
she had my dads shoe she missed him that night








now onto cats lol
this is oreo hiding actually he was sleepin lol








my cat patches caught in mid yawn lol








Patches again if u dont see anythin funny about this photo look at his feet lol


----------



## Mdawn

We can post cats now?!! Awesome!!

Here is one of my cats named Gus. We found him 3 years ago in the middle of a dirt road near my house. Actually, we almost ran over him. 

This is Gus as a kitten, the next day after we found him. He's sleeping in his little litter box. LOL!










This is Gus caught in the middle of a yawn.


----------



## chance

hard to get a yawn photo;


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart

I love yawn photos, it's looks like their laughing  

Oni









Sam


----------



## chance

yeah but damn it's hard to catch them doing it or even getting a good angle. rocky always moves his head down when he yawns.


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart

I caught them in the middle of yawning as I was trying to take regular photos of them...Sam usually looks down as she is yawning but she was just determined to ruin the pic that I was trying to take. The full image includes my pom and boyfriend's golden. They were perfect...but she just had to yawn facing forward that day...


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

omg... lmao! Those yawn photos are great! Looks like they're all smiling and laughing at us. lol 

Marley is very adorable, I love all the pink.


----------



## Fila22

Fila knocked out...


----------



## Durbkat

Haidden said:


>


Awwwww, your shih tzu's are so cute! Maybe you could pm me sometime and tell me how they are? I'm getting one in a couple of weeks and I wonder how hyper they are?


----------



## Senbo-Okami

Sam apparently wanted to become a snack when she was little. *snickers*

She still does this now, even as she's older... o___O; But I don't have any pictures of that yet. xD


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

Aww! That's adorable!


----------



## mrsd211

Most of my pets are past... I miss them dearly, but these pictures leave me with fond memories. Elroy is the blk & wht dog, Milo is the grey cat, Maynard is the aussie mix and Maggie is the yorkie as a puppy, she is the only one I still have out of them. The one of the 2 big dogs outside, they are looking up at a squirrel


----------



## Durbkat

Ha ha, the one with the cat looking at the dog trying to get thru is funny.


----------



## Jaylie

Lol, I LOVE the one of the dog peeking out the door with the cat ready to pounce...It sort of looks like the dog is scared to come out because of the cat!

And LOVE the one of the looking at the squirrel! ROFL!


----------



## rapunzel

After hours of play, Henry and Rapunzel decided to take a nap. lolhttp://www.dogforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2125&d=1184300660
Click image for larger version Name: IMG_8519.jpg Views: 0 Size: 96.9 KB ID: 2125


----------



## rapunzel

My daughter loves to share. especially with our puppy!


----------



## rapunzel

This pic reminds me of the-- "THE DOG" line.


----------



## Durbkat

Here's one of snoopy, he's like "no dad! I'm not ready for my close up. I haven't shed those holiday pounds!" 

















"ahhh, nice and comfy"


----------



## Doggielvr5

Kaylee said:


> Here's Bunkee sticking his tongue out for the camera. I guess he didnt want his picture taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lj, in the middle of an itch.



AW! What kind of doggie is Lj??
Adorable!♥

Heres my cutie's awkward pics.


----------



## RenaRose

At some point in time all my dogs are forced to take a sunglasses picture.









It's Sabrehaggan's bedtime.


----------



## RenaRose

My crazy kitten Ketchup!


----------



## TheChinClique

Here's a photo of Tank yawning:










Here's one of Roscoe attacking a piece of carpet:










I don't think Henry likes his Doggles!










That's all for now


----------



## Durbkat

The human society is advertising its new snip clinic and I saw an advertisment it showed a dog with its ears perked up and its mouth open and above him it said "Your going to cut off my WHAT?" LMAO! There was another one of a bull dog that said "Because I simply refuse to wear a condom".


----------



## digits mama

Puddles wanting to eat the camera.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua

"Grrr! Help! I--I can't get out!!!"









"Oh wait! N--Nevermind!"


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

LMAO! Great pics everyone!  I can't choose a favourite, they're all so hilarious! 

You think you've seen "the dog" line? lol... Check out this needlenose.


----------



## Darkmoon

Carter Playing his favorite game....


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy caught his first bear, it took him awhile but he finally brought it down,


----------



## RenaRose

I just snapped this one today.









I don't know what she's doing with her tounge.


----------



## Durbkat

Snoopy sleeping,


----------



## Fergie07

My 5 year old wanted to share his lunch with the dog. This was about 45 minutes after we picked her up from the groomer!


----------



## Durbkat

lol, I bet that was a kick in the butt.


----------



## Puppy_love_122

Chillin'


----------



## Pantherjon

Awesome thread! Some of the pictures had me really laughing! Here is one I took yesterday of my sammy Buddy..Not a roll on the floor laughing on, but a little chuckler..Looks like he is getting ready to pounce on/in the food bowl..IT'S LUNCH TIME!


----------



## Puppy_love_122

EWWWW...THE DOG FARTED!








Chewie: mine
Ang: mine
Chewie: mine
Ang: mine
(notice they trying to eat same piece of hay)


----------



## LoveLilly

Pantherjon said:


> Awesome thread! Some of the pictures had me really laughing! Here is one I took yesterday of my sammy Buddy..Not a roll on the floor laughing on, but a little chuckler..Looks like he is getting ready to pounce on/in the food bowl..IT'S LUNCH TIME!



It looks like he is saying a quick prayer before his meal!!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl

LoveLilly said:


> It looks like he is saying a quick prayer before his meal!!


LMAO!  

Great pics everyone. Love that shot RenaRose.


----------



## makesthesignoftheZ

Puppy_love_122 said:


> Chillin'


LOL! He looks like one of the Blues Brothers!


----------



## appzoloot

Smile, Pudge!










Showing off his pearly white.



















Pudge loves unique clothing!


----------



## Durbkat

"muhahahah"









"Mine!"









"ahhh, nice and comfy"


----------



## sobreeze

my Anakin Boxer mix rescue only four months old but a great gentle pup he is doing puppy pron in first shot and sleeping with the little Boston rescue in 2nd picture .


----------



## IslandMutts

Nico, caught mid-yawn


----------



## MartinCarson

Can you hurry up I wanna play!








How did you find me?








mmmmm belly rubs








Wait a minute you aren't a dog


----------



## rsculady

Fuzzybutt looking for her ball under the bed... She will stay there for hours until someone gets it for her...









Fuzzybutt and Makita playing tug'o'war with said ball and Riley the ball retriever under the bed....









Fuzzybutt and Josh playing tug'o'war...


----------



## Veltish

Well ive got quite a few to throw at you guys. plus a few of Keata.

Gauge being Gauge









getting those itchies outta the way









best buds









all wet and lovin it!


----------



## Veltish

More....


what a goof!!









yawning


----------



## Veltish

And heres the crazy Keata... the most amazing kitty in the whole wide world

look what i can do!!!









so tired









my personal favorite( i call this the stink face)









twisted lil kitty


----------



## Durbkat

Veltish said:


> getting those itchies outta the way


Ha ha, his head color so doesn't go with his body color at all, no offense.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Her underbite gets me the most...


----------



## xx aussie shep love xx

this is my cutie pie gidget in her awesome stylin hoddie, curtisy of fuzzie
(yes the crazy aussie)


----------



## Durbkat

might want to try to post the pic again xxaussiesheplovexx as we can't see anything.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom

Here a couple of my goofy puppy Patrick and my 8yr old lab mix Duncan rolling around on the floor.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Hrmm, here are the ones I could find on my computer.


----------



## FilleBelle

My deceased dog, Cameo, caught by my boyfriend in the middle of a yawn. She was part Dobe, part GSD...part alligator?










My recently deceased cat, Spot, interrupted while bathing.










My current dog, Alvin. He always sleeps with his tongue out.










Resulting in this look when he wakes up:


----------



## Equestiana

Are you guys prepared for a silly amount of silly pictures?? These are my 3 lovely australian shepherds... Jessie (blue merle), Ziggy (black tri) and Abby (red tri)









Jessie having way too much fun at white rock..









"weeee!!"


















Jessie does LOVE the water...!


----------



## Equestiana

Ziggy tired after her first try at herding









Abby as a puppy


----------



## Equestiana

Ziggys first time in snow









"I'm not on the chair, really mom!"


I warned you, lots of pictures! Had to post in 3 things cause of the 4 picture limit.. Enjoy!


----------



## the-tenth

KeiraBaby93 said:


> NOW MY NOSE IS COLD!!


OMG I love pyrs. Your dog is beautiful.


----------



## SammyDog

Veltish I am so jealous of you. I want your GSHP so bad!!


----------



## Durbkat

Nice pics but if you don't mind could you resize your pics to something like 500x500 or something smaller because it took me 15 min to wait for the pics to load.


----------



## theFlynns

IM sooooooo cooooool!









WHAT???? ive done nothing wrong!


----------



## Lorina

Beavis has a touch of Mad Eye Moody about him. 

His motto is *"CONSTANT VIGILANCE!"*


----------



## BunnyLips

My spoiled brat Squirty--he is one year old.


----------



## Durbkat

Umm, didn't work. Try uploading your pics to http://www.photobucket.com and posting the img tags below the pics.


----------



## skelaki

First Bath.


----------



## LisaK

Awwwwwwww, these photos are PRICELESS


----------



## tsorcus

Here's a picture of Jasper who loves cardboard boxes of all sizes...


----------



## KathyinCali

Here's my Lucy. She is 3 lbs. of pure energy. All of your babies are adorable!


----------



## anji

i have some really funny pics i want to share! i have to upload them somewhere before i can post them. but for now i have some interesting and funny ones on my website...please check them out pics pics pics
enjoy!
thanks!


----------



## vkattz

This is my fur-baby, Buster!












valerie


----------



## anji

oops sorry, i figured it out...


----------



## the-tenth

OMG that's too much. I hope you weren't driving.


----------



## Ardatha

Shadow loves his ice cubes!










Ice cube ecstasy!!!


----------



## Veltish

Sammy Dog-- LOL! get to know Gauge and i think you'll change your mind!.. hehe. j/k but he's a butthead 24/7.. he's got a lot of growing up to do. typical German shorthair.

actually he has great lines in his background. the top GSHP in The world is his great grandpa. Actually, if you're interested..i know the breeder and i know theres 10 pups left( gauges brothers and sisters). and they're going for only $300, m or f. just let me know!


----------



## anji

the-tenth said:


> OMG that's too much. I hope you weren't driving.



i know! she is so funny. i was driving, but my boyfriend took the picture.


----------



## Kureal

Dory and Mocha are scared!









Jayce trying to make Mr.One Eared Dog into Mr. No Eared Dog


----------



## Crazy for Collies

*Sneaking a sip...*










*...Slow down*










*Time to cut her off!*


----------



## GucciGirlxo69

My pit bull and great dane puppys playing

Butt up in the air









Meeting the horses









HE looks goofy









Checkin out the kitty


----------



## IslandMutts

Cuda


----------



## Vinnysgirl

Sophie (brown) and Maycie (black) in a rather crazy photo... those ears! LOL!!








Not sure what Sophie was doing! :giggle








They slept like this for a few hours! LOL!! (pardon the couch... I was washing the covers since the girls got into dirt in the yard)








I think when we brought Maycie home, Sophie claimed her!!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

It was hard picking which pictures to put up, but here goes..

Can we just get this over with..








Don't even try to get up!








All sleeping together....


----------



## Millard

Here is Jett with one of his favorite toys. Let me tell you, he has two toy boxes full of inside toys and no less than at least 30 outside toys. We live on eight acres. 


















Thanks


----------



## Inga

This is the face Oliver makes anytime he smells smoke from cigarettes. He smelled it on a friend of mine that smokes and made this face. When he sees the smoke and smells it in the air the face is even worse. I just was not willing to have a cigarette in my house to catch the picture. I will have to keep trying to catch it outside. It is a riot.


----------



## Millard

Hey Oliver, way to go. That is too cool. You need to rent him out to parents of teenagers. Good for you Oliver.


----------



## starry15

This was a few years ago. 








him laying down in the field.


----------



## the-tenth

Millard said:


> Thanks


Haha. He looks like something off a twizzlers commercial. Makes mouths happy.

I'm beginning to understand why some dogs get their ears cropped.










Poor Daisy.










I think this is a yawn. That or some really bad sushi.


----------



## ronnie_pom




----------



## chibiroxas

hailey and his tongue









dont know what he did with his mouth here 









THE TUNNEL TO CHINA


----------



## LittleFr0g

I just found this thread, hope you don't mind a few, or a lot of pics of Kuma, lol. Half my pictures of him are very silly!


----------



## LittleFr0g




----------



## Dakota Spirit

Random blooper shot of Jagger, a dog I washed at the shelter. 

..a friend of mine forgot to turn the flash off


----------



## Mudra

We are currently training the dogs to have a free run in the house.. They were doing great.. up until last night when I forgot to lock the bathroom..









This is Abel..








This is Cain..

And this is the mess they both created..









all in a span of 1 minute.. Toilet paper.. Gone in 60 seconds.. LOL


----------



## Crazyt123

awww love this thread


not funny but I think its cute









I have no idea lol










Mac ( is sadly is curenntly MIA :-( )










moer to come once i find em lol


----------



## Durbkat




----------



## Katherinesm

I love giving Holly Baths, She isnt really into it but i get a kick out of it.


----------



## JeanninePC99

Bath pics rock...









So to post-bath snuggle pics...


----------



## dawnalina

HAHA ... these photos are making my day!

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## ronnie_pom




----------



## eezzeee

Had to post - too funny


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

OMG!! THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!
Here's my Otis saying "Please, Mommy?"


----------



## rosemaryninja

Inga said:


> This is the face Oliver makes anytime he smells smoke from cigarettes. He smelled it on a friend of mine that smokes and made this face. When he sees the smoke and smells it in the air the face is even worse. I just was not willing to have a cigarette in my house to catch the picture. I will have to keep trying to catch it outside. It is a riot.


That's hilarious. I agree with Millard, you should hire him out to parents who want to detect if their kids have been out having a smoke!

Here are mine:

You know how dogs sometimes shake their heads from side to side? I'm not sure if there's a name for it... well, I'm sure anyone who has owned a floppy-eared dog will testify that it is at *least* three times as funny when they do it.









I don't know what she is doing in this one.

















"How the HECK did I get myself up here?!?!"


----------



## Mdawn

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> OMG!! THAT IS HILARIOUS!!!
> Here's my Otis saying "Please, Mommy?"












*Otis and Uallis are TWINS!!!*  The Mastiff pout is priceless, huh?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

WOW-They are twins!- they both better watch their flappers or their gonna fall right off their faces! They know with that look it will get them anything!


----------



## the-tenth

Double the massive droopy faced pictures!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure my next dog is gonna be either an American Mastiff, a newfie, or a purebred Saint.

Double the massive droopy faced pictures!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure my next dog is gonna be either an American Mastiff, a newfie, or a purebred Saint.


----------



## Pawper

Ive always wanted a mastiff, but after the bloodhound drool all over the walls...and the ceiling.....and the floor......and the fans......and the doors my hubby says no drooly dogs in the house......is it true that the American Mastiff is a dry mouth? And do Mastiffs really drool that much? My blood hound was a string machine....


----------



## RBark

Pawper said:


> Ive always wanted a mastiff, but after the bloodhound drool all over the walls...and the ceiling.....and the floor......and the fans......and the doors my hubby says no drooly dogs in the house......is it true that the American Mastiff is a dry mouth? And do Mastiffs really drool that much? My blood hound was a string machine....


My gut, it's broke. I cant stop laughing at the image of this. LOL.


----------



## Pawper

You think the result is funny, you oughta see the action.....ears and cheeks and slobber all victim of the centrifical force


----------



## xpierced_goddessx

This is Daytona a few years ago..he hated me lol, he was giving me the death stare I think.


----------



## filox

Whats up....


----------



## filox

Are we there yet......


----------



## LMH

I am enjoying looking at all these pictures. They are so cute and some are hilarious!
Here's kameha i think he's saying Why are you doing this to me








Random dog


----------



## beagler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABpsqbpZqtI


----------



## Pawper

This isnt a dog, but this is my newest family member Valor! I thought this picture was hilarious!! This was taken last year in the bluebonnets the morning after he was born!

Nevermind  It wont let me load the photo


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Get ready to laugh:










I LOVE this picture. This is how he got his nickname, Dumbo the flying beagle.


----------



## dianna912

> I LOVE this picture. This is how he got his nickname, Dumbo the flying beagle.


Must be related to Sammy the batdog!


----------



## 4dogs3cats

haha thats a great picture. I swear that dogs looks like my brothers dog, Rossi.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008

Yoga, good for the mind:










Had a hard night:










And to go with the cute dumbo ear theme:


----------



## britishbandit




----------



## FilleBelle

Ahhhh, britishbandit, I seriously just spit my water out all over the computer keyboard. That is perhaps the funniest picture I have EVER seen. 

I would be very careful with the dog, though. I wouldn't be surprised if it came after you one night while you were sleeping, lol.


----------



## ChrissyBz

Here's our funny girl, Ginger. 
She does this all the time.


----------



## Aussiefan

Sorry, had to post it....

My moms sheltie, Ozzie my Aussie told him to get off his back right after the pic was taken.


----------



## Vixen16

Omgosh this thread has made me laugh alot!

First time shes let me do that...








One of my fave pics! she loves sticks!








Probably wasnt the smartest thing she could do... but still funny/cute!








Most of you have already seen.. but I coldnt resist!


----------



## Equest94

^^^ not mean - lip got stuck under tooth









^^^ Ow! Cat slap!









^^^ YONK!


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit

Well, here's a few funny/odd shots of Bailey...


Going through her puppy uglies (shudders)









Having a difficult time walking in the snow...









Ooooh... it's the Ghost of Christmas dog....









Bailey pretending she is a present...


----------



## Elana55

Atka and Oliver (after the Tractor company). Oliver is doing his Bruce Willis Interpretation...


----------



## London Calling

London and Lucy
come down here and play with me!!








London "I know you love me now how do i get up there








"Ok getting up here was more work than i thought time for a nap"








"How does my butt look?"


----------



## Inga

britishbandit said:


>


HaHaHa my brother used to do that to my old girl all the time and called her Bat dog or Cobra dog. She seemed to enjoy it too. LOL 

I love all of these pictures. Vixen the picture of your dog in the hole cracked me up.
Equest 94 LOL My one guy gets his lip stuck on his tooth all the time too. He had a franctured jaw as a pup. People always think he is showing his teeth. That is funny.
They are all so funny. Dogs are great, they can always make a person laugh.


----------



## dianna912

Sammy got her first squirrel! 

Just Joking! It was really cute. Sammy was going out to go potty and on her way out the door she picked up one of her hide-a-squirrels. She runs out in the grass, and I follow her trying to get her to bring it back. She squats and pees, squirrel still in mouth, and it was so cute I had to go grab the camera. She ran up to the top of the hill and sat there with the squirrel like she had just accomplished something great.


----------



## RedBird

Here's a few of LadyBird, the first 2 pics are basically when she was a puppy.

First night home.....


















CHEEEEEEZEEE.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Here's my Betty......


----------



## Don152

Centerfold from 2007


----------



## Laasasenaho

Rauni (Hungarian Mudi) at her best? Umm, not really.


----------



## Mr Pooch

DUMBO









BISCUITS GIMME ONE MANNNN


----------



## jcd




----------



## PhotoMom

Here is Brochie when he was younger




























Even younger.. this one is 7 weeks old.. stealing a turtle lol









Amber


----------



## Regi

Ok this is the funniest dog pic ever my Dog Princeton with TOY FALSE TEETH and my other dog Chili when he was a baby going to the vet in his jacket and hood everyone thought I had a baby in the blanket and yes a hairy baby


----------



## Regi

Oh and this is my baby yorkie that passed away but I dressed him up all the time.. here are a few pics


----------



## ILuvCanines

Kenzie thought the joke was pretty funny!!









Come on, I'm hungry









Oh God your messing my hair up.









Now this is the life


----------



## MissLily

[/URL][/IMG]


She looks SOOO thrilled. I laugh every time I see this!!


----------



## volleyballgk

Payton showing off his "puppy pebbles"








Not my bulldog, but still hilarious!


----------



## Lorina

I'll be posting more later, but here's the aftermath of Beavis playing with a soccerball in the mud.

He's the happiest boy alive.


----------



## the mama

I've got Holly and Lucy in a play-fight... but Holly looks likes going to take Lucy's muzzle clean off! 

And, Lucy showing her Jaws of Death on a hike (dig her pack?). 

Lucy in yet another sporting outfit... her life jacket (just one of the kids!).

And, my most recent favorite, Holly playing peek-a-boo with the camera.


----------



## Sunshyne

Well, I was trying to get a cute pic, but she was having none of it:










We call her a Gremlin sometimes:


----------



## Regi

OMG so cute I love the PUG so much I always wanted one. I just love the face , Thanks for all the photos


----------



## harrise

Bubba's impatient sneer:


----------



## kelly41

Hee Hee!!!


----------



## Lorina

Beavis rockin' the combover look.


----------



## Woofy<3

Simba- 4 year old Miniature Schnauzer.










Charlie- 1.5 Year old GSD.


----------



## Dayzednconfuzedx

Chance - mid shake


----------



## Lorina

The party hat and noisemaker is fantastic! What a great shot!


----------



## Aussiefan




----------



## Vgirl

My Silver, new mom of TEN! Damn kids will do it to you every time!!


----------



## AkiraleShiba

Akira my little kitten


----------



## AkiraleShiba

And now my big Filou


----------



## Patches' Pet

Lorina said:


> This is why I need a better camera.
> 
> Beavis running in the back yard, and I honestly can't tell which end is which. I think he's running towards the right? No... maybe the left?


This looks like a two-headed dog fighting for direction! ROFL I love it!

This whole thread is awesome!



Vgirl said:


> My Silver, new mom of TEN! Damn kids will do it to you every time!!


Elvis has left the building! Thank you very much! LOL


----------



## Rowdy

All of these pics are great! I just browsed through all 11 pages...

Here are a few of my guys.

Cameron, after getting neutered. These were old lycra shorts of mine that we cut a tail hole in to keep him from licking.









Toby, in one of his favorite summer spots.









Look at how Cameron is sitting. He does this on the couch, too. It cracks us up every time.


----------



## CoverTune

What a fun post!! Here are my contributions...

Life is rough...









Snoozin in the sunshine









Laughing???









My mum would kill me if she knew I was posting this, but come on, does that dog not crack you up???


----------



## Regi

WHAT beautiful angels I loved every single picture. I love all dogs so much they are so carefree. I wish I was a dog ,, ha They have the life. The grass and the happiness they bring and the love they give its amazing. I want more dogs I already have 2 but I enjoy them the more the better.

Thanks for the pictures they made my day


----------



## Rough_Collies2008

Rowdy, Aspen sits like that too! Let me see if I can find a picture, she sits on the stairs mid-way, just like your Cameron. 

A new picture to add:

Sometimes it can be near impossible to get a picture of the two dogs together. Riley the puppy, Aspen the adult:


----------



## Lorina

From this morning's walk & soccer game. 

Dog, ball, foot, taken a nanosecond after a kick.










I love this one!










Twisting in mid-air.










"I'm wet, dirty and smelly, and if you don't like it, then *PPPTTHHHBBBTTT* on you!"


----------



## TeddysMom

Oh I LOVE all these funny pictures! Here's a few of Teddy.

Making a wierd face. I have no idea what was going on when I snapped this. LOL









This is what we call "Couch Digging" at our house. I guess he smells something down there. 









Pure Humiliation.......... LOL









One more of Teddy. I think he looks like a total goofball in this picture. He was acting all hyper and looked like he was smiling for the camera. Look at those puppy lips and teeth. I love it.


----------



## Rowdy

Gotta love Teddy in the tub!

Lorina! You take the BEST action shots. How do you do it?


----------



## dcsmith

Mable getting a drink out of the sink.


----------



## TeddysMom

dcsmith said:


> [


I LOVE this one. He is so teasing the indoor dog.


----------



## dcsmith




----------



## Chicster

These are all so cute! I have to say though, Beavis is seriously making me consider getting a peke instead of a pom... too adorable!


----------



## Rupert's Mom

dcsmith said:


>


These pictures are amazing! Wow I don’t know any other dogs that would stay long enough to take a picture let alone two! They look very comfortable around each other, is the small one a daschund??


----------



## Phoebe's Mom

Great tug-a-war battle that continues on and on, until...










Phoebe wins! Run pheebs, there's 2 dogs after you!









One down, one more to go!









Victorious! Run away with your fresh loot! 
(She won both the toy and the stick)


----------



## Regi

I LOVE those pictures so much.. The collies are GORGEOUS I wish I could own one and I love that yellow beautiful is he a lab or a golden I love it and the other 2 are so cute ,,, I thought my dogs were cute but there are ALOT of really pretty dogs out there I just cant own a big dog I have a small place


----------



## dcsmith

Rupert's Mom said:


> These pictures are amazing! Wow I don’t know any other dogs that would stay long enough to take a picture let alone two! They look very comfortable around each other, is the small one a daschund??


Mostly, we like to call him a designer puppy. Reportedly, he is 3/4 "mini" dachshund and 1/4 chihuahua. I actually paid money for the designer mutt where as the Lab was free. They are both great. As far as being comfortable around each other, they absolutely love each other.


----------



## lady_bug0212

Here's a Bump on a Log, Mango's the bump, Cuda's the log...she has to be queen of the world!


----------



## Regi

Ha thats so funny ha I love it ..


----------



## lady_bug0212

1. I like to call this on "Dumd and Dumber"
2. "I'm innocent, I swear..."
3. The Mango. She is SOOO Cute!


----------



## munkins

TheChinClique said:


> Here's a photo of Tank yawning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of Roscoe attacking a piece of carpet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Henry likes his Doggles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now


The Cat = Funniest thing I've ever seen, hahahahahah


----------



## munkins

This is Buster. He's my Lhasa Apso/Shih Tzu cross. The bandaged shots are when he had a cherry eye that I wanted to keep from getting infected while we waited to get him into the vet.

Buster n Bosco


Pirate Pup


Drinking his Goji Juice, LOL!


Long Tongue


----------



## munkins

Modeling the "Far off Gaze Look"


Chinese Sleeping Doggie


The cutest sleeping face ever, d'aww


Hangin out on his back with his best bud Rafiki, haha


----------



## munkins

Trying to eat mommies toes


In mid shake.


He looks like E.T. here


Chillin' in daddy's straw hat, haha


----------



## munkins

Wet body, spiky hair


Flopped over asleep


So precious


In mommies purse


----------



## munkins

K, I'm done I swear.

Basking in the sun...my fave


In his floatie...my second fave


----------



## BrunoLover

This is Bruno...i think he's itchy


----------



## LittleFr0g

Great pictures everyone! A couple more of Kuma,


----------



## Don152

Fuzzy because she was at max speed


----------



## K8IE

This one made me laugh, Cooper was fast asleep on the couch and I was messing with his lips and tucked them on his teeth to make him look like this. The things this poor dog puts up with.


----------



## AkiraleShiba

Akira staring at the ceiling


----------



## Criosphynx

Yes its a frog costume...it says Kiss Me on the back.. 










Froggie!


----------



## RubesMom

excited about going for a walk










Trying to catch one of his favorite toys.










Taking a puppy nap










Chillin' on the couch


----------



## MitzisMom

Unfortunately, most all of my pics of Mitzi are professional glamour shots and are in "paper form" rather than digital. But here's a picture of her Siamese cat housemate and BFF when he was just 6 weeks old. Since this kitty is my dog's best friend, I hope it's okay to post his picture here.

Guess I need some Odor-Eaters in those tennis shoes...


----------



## Adoptdontshop

Here is Flynns impression of a labrador:


----------



## dcsmith

MitzisMom said:


> Unfortunately, most all of my pics of Mitzi are professional glamour shots and are in "paper form" rather than digital. But here's a picture of her Siamese cat housemate and BFF when he was just 6 weeks old. Since this kitty is my dog's best friend, I hope it's okay to post his picture here.
> 
> Guess I need some Odor-Eaters in those tennis shoes...


That's pretty weak!


----------



## Adoptdontshop

Herrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeee's Jackson Browne


----------



## MitzisMom

dcsmith said:


> That's pretty weak!


Hahaha... "weak as a kitten", huh?

Ba-dum-CHINGGG!!


----------



## The Pudden

She growls at her own stinky feet in her sleep


----------



## baby.brew

My sister's pooch, Tortilla, attacking Dexter. (Keep in mind, Tortilla was the litter runt)


----------



## LittleFr0g

I have a few funny pics of Kuma, lol

Chippendale dancer Kuma









Hey baby, how you doin'?









Cowboy Kuma


----------



## Love's_Sophie

"Haha...can't get me mom"


----------



## jorge

he's not dead. he's sleeping. lol


----------



## ioreks_mom

this is a great thread!!

here is the funniest picture i can find right now, though i am sure that i can find tons if i looked!

iorek after a rainy day at daycare...









here is a silly picture of the cats. they were "helping" me make their new bed. i LOVE frodo's (tabby) face in this picture!









and one more...a silly picture of the ferrets. that is fawkes flaked out on his back on top of fred


----------



## deege39

I've already posted this picture somewhere... but it's just so funny looking.










Does he not have that look on his face that just makes him reek of mischief? lmao. It looks like he's saying, "_Me? Up to something? Neeeeever!_" lol!

Donny insists on coming in the bathroom with me when I'm showering... Typically he he just lays in the adjoining powder room and just lays there patiently; but every so often he'll nudge the shower curtain open and with his teeth, carefully and slowly steal my wash cloth from the side of the tub... lol!


----------



## marsha=whitie

here are some of mine! I love looking at everyone elses pooches (and other animals. lol).

I call this "The Kiss".








High as a Kite. lol.








Simba's always been somewhat of a coward...








And the cherry on top is really....








...some dead animals head. Thanks!


----------



## DogGoneGood

Linkin's the one who tends to make funny faces for the camera...










Considering Coal's gaping mouth at the right, the look on Linkin's face is priceless...









I have an excellent one of Linkin shaking snow off himself and his abundance of lips and ears are flying all over the place that's just halarious, but I can't seem to find it (I have WAY too many pictures on this comp). If I find it, I'll post it though!


----------



## stace1319

this is a dog a had as a kid, Roxxy. She loved all the other animals we brought in and wanted to mother them all as you can obviously see. The other one is of her sleeping, hehe. I'll have to get some good ones of the dogs I have now.


----------



## stace1319

I got one of my crazy puppy, Harley! He's evil, lol


----------



## Hallie

Haha here's one for you! 
lol this one had me laughing!


----------



## ambercober

I think this one is too cute *smiles*. The second one I thought was hilarious because I shaved him and did an awful job of it *LOL. I only had him for a couple months but the old owners didn't brush him so he was really matted with hot spots. So I took out the buzz cutters and took away his fur, all except the tail.


----------



## pugmom

My name is EL DIABLO.....and I come to steal your soul..muhahaha


----------



## LittleFr0g

More silly Kuma pics.


----------



## winniec777

All tied up and nowhere to go...










Devil dog in snow...










Poca contemplating the meaning of life...This is an actual street sign from our old neighborhood. Whoever put it there was either being grossly obvious, philosophical, or had a great sense of humor...


----------



## MyRescueCrew




----------



## MyRescueCrew




----------



## MyRescueCrew




----------



## MyRescueCrew

Okay... one more.


----------



## Locke

Gotta love Blue's tongue. TOOO cute!!!! great pics MRC!


----------



## Beethoven

I wish my little Boo-boo weren't sick, I would probably be taking pictures of him right now if he weren't away from home :[ Here's my three month old, Beethoven!

The flash bothers his eyes, so I put my finger over it and it doesn't bug him a bit... But the pictures come out pink!









He loves the camera, but for some reason he got distracted here...









This is why mommy doesn't use flash anymore...


















So precious! I can't wait until he gets better... When his true puppy colors show i'm sure I'll have some very silly pictures... I have many videos, maybe I'll post one of those up :]


----------



## michael everson




----------



## romeos mommy

romeo decided to take my money and run!










sorry this is my first post! lets try that again








[/IMG]


----------



## stuart9682

I havent shot enough pics to have a good selection, but here's Flying Dog!


----------



## brian1684

pic1-just a random tounge out shot
pic2-smile
pic3-her normal sleeping postion, she is such a little hoe bag
pic4-it was a bed when we left the house.


----------



## brian1684

and my fav two
pic1-rocking the glasses, shes a diva
pic2-rocking the tenn hat, go vols!!!


----------



## brian1684

pic1-a day out running around, he likes the water and mud, he was perfectly clean before hand
pic2-he gets it from his sister, our akita, izzy, from the other pictures
pic3-he said he wasnt digging, but i just dont belive him
pic4-gotta love my wife putting womens glasses on my male dog, i think it has scared him, he has issues.


----------



## KyahCA

Such cuties!


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo




----------



## roxytrigger

Here is some cute ones of mine


----------



## Dunixi

My coworker probably thinks I'm nuts with all the giggling to myself. First pic is Tiberius mid yawn...aka Zombie-dog









This is Jayce (Tiberius's buddy) with the BB gun. Yes he lays in my arms like that all the time (usually without the gun)


----------



## trentap

he couldn't even keep his eyes open lol









lol he looks so pitiful


----------



## robstaine




----------



## trentap

robstaine said:


>


lol it looks evil


----------



## robstaine

trentap said:


> lol it looks evil


Yeah I have been told that one before


----------



## alistair_23

roxie shaking her booty 












funny close-up's


----------



## yappypappymom

I LOVED reading every page of this thread!! Sorry that half of the pics are no longer there.., but..the ones that did remain behind, have got to be the best pics EVER!! Seriously, it was a very FUN-reading thread!! I even gave it a 5 star rating I enjoyed it so much!!


----------



## Hallie

The infamous Hallie tongue



























You didn't think it was hilarious? Peanut did!


----------



## Rottieluv

Porter trying to get food off his face..









running...


----------



## BradA1878

This is one of my most favorite pics, I call it "Shibatude"...


----------



## laceym_83

this is memphis and macey drinkn outta the bird waterer


----------



## ioreks_mom

BradA1878 said:


> This is one of my most favorite pics, I call it "Shibatude"...


I LOVE this picture!


----------



## ruckusluvr

Lynn shaking snow off!


----------



## Shadowfax_Layla

^^^Layla begging for a belly rub












^^^^^what we see alootttt during the day..she loves laying on her back...


----------



## ruckusluvr

Lynn has that same jacket. yeah, i know she is a sheltie with all that fur, but she is cold natured!


----------



## Dunixi

Tiberius's first time swimming









Demon yawn









He was so tired he layed down to eat


----------



## Misty2010

Mason as a puppy on the left and not to long ago on the right.


----------



## Allyfally

I love funny photos! 

Eyeless Falcor.











































































BradA1878 said:


> This is one of my most favorite pics, I call it "Shibatude"...


In this house we call it "jackatude."


----------



## Allyfally

Found some older ones.


----------

